# any way to make Google Wallet work on Verizon S3?



## skiddingus (Oct 2, 2011)

Has anyone found a way to make Google Wallet work? I still have money on my wallet account from using it on my Nexus. Now I get the "unsupported device" error on my S3 because Verizon is nice enough to block the apps use.


----------



## NickS VR4 (Jan 7, 2012)

Once you get root. Market enabler worked on my GNex to download straight from Play store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

anyone tested it on a purchase?


----------

